# CPU 315 2-DP (mit Ethernet



## olitheis (20 März 2007)

Hallo, 
wir haben zuletzt immer die CPU 315 2-DP benutzt (Profibus Koppler und Klemmen von Wago). Teleservice haben wir über den TS-Adapter+Modem praktiziert. Meine Fragen: Gibt es diese CPU auch mit Ethernet Anschaltung, womit ich die Steuerung über das Firmennetzwerk bzw. Internet erreichen kann (zur Fernwartung z.B.) oder wie würde man das realisieren (Kommunikationsbaugruppe?)? Am liebsten würde ich dann mein Profibus an neuen Anlagen komplett auf Ethernet umstellen (wenn das nicht zu umfangreich wird von der Konfiguration usw.).

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## BUR (20 März 2007)

*Ethernet*

Hallo Olli!
Dazu brauchst Du eine CP343-1LEAN Baugruppe. Die Konfig ist einfach.

BUR


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 März 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> ...  Ethernet Anschaltung, womit ich die Steuerung über das Firmennetzwerk bzw. Internet erreichen kann (zur Fernwartung z.B.) oder wie würde man das realisieren (Kommunikationsbaugruppe?) ...



Hallo,

die schon erwähnte Simatic-Baugruppe 343-1 ist eine 
Möglichkeit.

--- Achtung Werbung, aber nur ein Spot ... ---

Ebenfalls möglich ist das mit dem *ACCON-NetLink-PRO*
von uns. Das ist ein Ethernet-MPI/PROFIBUS-Adapter 
mit Treiber für die PG/PC-Schnittstelle, so dass STEP 7,
WinCC, Protool usw. auf Steuerungen und TPs/OPs 
zugreifen können. Getestet im LAN, Intranet und
Internet und mit *Einwahlrouter*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## olitheis (20 März 2007)

Danke für die Antworten, wie sieht es denn mit der CPU 315-2 PN/DP aus? Ist diese Profinet Schnittstelle nicht eigentlich das, wonach ich suche? Kann ich über diese Schnittstelle nicht meine Wago Knoten mit PROFINET IO-Buskoppler ansprechen und Fernwartung übers Internet realisieren?
Danke nochmal
Oli​


----------



## o.s.t. (21 März 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> ...wie sieht es denn mit der CPU 315-2 PN/DP aus? Ist diese Profinet Schnittstelle nicht eigentlich das, wonach ich suche? Kann ich über diese Schnittstelle nicht meine Wago Knoten mit PROFINET IO-Buskoppler ansprechen und Fernwartung übers Internet realisieren?...


hätt ich auch so empfohlen mit dieser CPU. 
Wobei für die Fernwartung über Internet brauchts dann schon noch zusätzliches Equipment. 
Obs vom DSL-Router direkt auf die PN/CPU geht? würd mich auch interressieren...oder brauchts in jedem Fall einen Vorort PC, dorthin baut man ein VPN/VNC auf, und dann von diesem auf die SPS?

o.s.t.


----------



## funkdoc (21 März 2007)

in den routern hat man eine routingtabelle, da schreibt man rein, welche eingehende verbindung zu welchen gerät hinterm router passt.

ich habe meine CPU 317-2 PN/DP auch im haus-LAN. klappt wunderbar.

willst du vom internet aus auf die steuerung per Step7 etc. zugreifen oder möchtest du nur werte ein- ausgeben, so ala HTML?

ich glaube mit den kommunikationsbausteinen ist schon einiges möglich.

grüsse


----------



## WeissT (21 März 2007)

Hallo,

wie von den Vorrednern schon erwähnt würde der PG-Zugriff auf die 315-PN/DP direkt von z.B. dem DSL-Router aus funktionieren. Dabei wird im Router eingestellt dass eine eingehende Anfrage auf dem Port 102 auf die IP-Adresse der PN-CPU weitergeleitet wird. Wichtig dabei ist, dass in der CPU bei den Ethernteigenschaften die Option 'Router' selektiert und dort auch die IP-Adresse des Routers angegeben wird.

Mit einem CP343-LEAN funktioniert das Ganze ebenfalls (gleicher Port 102).
Auch der NetLink PRO ist eine sehr gute Wahl (Port 7777).

Ebenfalls möglich wäre eine VIPA-SPEED7 z.B. CPU 315-DP, diese verfügt über einen Ethernet-PG/OP-Kanal mit dem auch der Fernzugriff übers Internet möglich ist (ebenfalls Port 102).

Torsten Weiß
Ing.-Büro Weiß


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

Prima, das hört sich gut an!
Nur noch eine Frage: Bei Beckhoff gibt es einmal einen Ethernet TCP/IP Koppler und einen Profinet I/O Koppler. Worin besteht denn hier der Unterschied (bis auf den eingebauten switch im Profinet Koppler)? Wären beide komparibel zur 315-2 PN/DP?
Vielen Dank nochmal an  Alle
Oli


----------



## Cliff (21 März 2007)

Bei ProfiNet hast Du auf dem Chip noch einen zweiten Kanal, welcher den kompletten TCP/IP- Kram umgeht. Dadurch können die ProfiNet- Telegramme priorisiert abgesetzt/ empfangen werden...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

Also kann man bei der CPU 315-3 PN/DP beide Schnittstellen nutzen? Hintergrung ist der, dass ich eine 2. Steuerung (Moog TMC) über den Profibus ansprechen muss und den restlichen Feldbusbereich über Ethernet bzw. Profinet realisieren möchte.
Oli


----------



## hovonlo (21 März 2007)

Es gilt aber beim direkten Einhängen einer CPU ins Internet (und genau das ist ja bei DSL-Router mit Portforwarding von Port 102 ja der Fall) zu bedenken, dass da jeder die CPU übernehmen, sprich die Anlage an die Wand fahren könnte. Es ist also angebracht, in der HW-Konfig die Schutzstufe zumindest auf Schreibschutz zu stellen und ein ausreichend komplexes Passwort einzusetzen.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21 März 2007)

@topic
also ich würde generell von PN/DP cpu´s abraten, da diese lösung meinern meinung nach gravierende nachteile hat.

-im fehlerfall (integrierte cp streikt) muss cpu mitgetauscht werden
-> höhere kosten im fehlerfalle
-> ein "wald und wiesen" elektriker kann hier schnell überfordert sein
(cp tauschen dürfte jeder hinbekommen)
-> bei der lagerhaltung ist man mit cp´s flexibler + günstiger

außer ein paar euro bei der anschaffung seh ich keinen wirklich vorteil an diesen cpu´s.

nur so nebenbei, wir hatte in letzter zeit drei cp ausfälle (einen im büro der cpu kam nicht in gang und hat die cpu auch gleich mit stop geschickt, bei den zweiten war es ums verrecken nicht möglich eine tcp/ip kommunikation in gang zu bekommen und letzten, akutellen fall hatten wir diese woche, bei den der cp regelmäßig ohne jede vorwarnung christbaum gespielt hat und sämtlich led´s blinken ließ). bei allen drei fällen war die sache nach cp tausch gegessen.




deltalogic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die schon erwähnte Simatic-Baugruppe 343-1 ist eine
> Möglichkeit.
> ...


 
sorry iss net ganz topic- konform, aber passt irgendwie doch hier rein.

an dieser hardwarekombination aus schnittstellenumsetzer und router ist
mir nicht ganz klar, wie die übertragung eines WinCCflex (z.B.) projektes an ein mpi-tp (z.B.) funktionieren soll, da doch eigentlich das ziel von WinCC über die mpi adresse selektiert wird und das gerät eigentlich kein teilnehmer in diesen bussystem ist. 
wird an dieser stelle eine software, die mit einer "virtuellen" mpi adresse arbeitet und anschließend die wandlung auf tcp/ip macht und WinCC so vorgauckelt das es diesen busteilnehmer erreicht, eingesetzt?


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

@Lockenfrosch,
Du meinst also eine CPU 315-2PN/DP wäre nicht zu empfehlen! Hm, hatte mich jetzt schon irgendwie darauf eingeschossen.
Und mit dem vorher genannten CP343-LEAN baugruppe erreiche ich das gleiche, also Ethernet bzw. Profinet Koppler ansprechen am Feldbus und Fernwartung übers Internet?
Danke
Oli


----------



## BUR (21 März 2007)

*Ethernet*

Hallo Olli !
Wir machen es immer mit der CP343-1 LEAN. Funktioniert tadellos.

BUR


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21 März 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> @Lockenfrosch,
> Du meinst also eine CPU 315-2PN/DP wäre nicht zu empfehlen


 
wie gesagt, ich sehe nur nachteile... der neueste (343-1CX10-0XE0) lean cp kann alles was eine PN/DP auch kann (dieser hat auch gleich noch den vorteil, das er mit einen integrierten 2fach-hub on board ausgerüstet ist).


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

Hallo BUR,

das wäre dann also eine Ethernet TCP/IP Netzwerkbus Schnittstelle mit dem CP, oder? Ich frage nur, weil ich jetzt etwas verwirrt bin, wegen der unterschiedlichen Schnittstellen bei den Busopplern.
z.B. Beckhoff:
Ethernet TCP/IP,
EtherNet/IP,
PROFINET

oder Wago:
Profinet I/O
Ethernet TCP/IP,
Ethernet Powerlink

Welche Koppler wären denn jetzt die richtigen, einmal für die CPU 315-2 PN/DP, und einmal wenn ich das CP343-1 LEAN verwenden würde? Oder gibt es noch weitere Ethernet möglichkeiten? Ich versuche nur jetzt mal solangsam eine Richtung einzuschlagen. Die Sache mit dem CP scheint für mich eine gute Lösung.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21 März 2007)

SIEMENS PRODUKTBESCHREIBUNG schrieb:


> SIMATIC NET, CP 343-1 LEAN KOMMUNIKATIONSPROZESSOR ZUM ANSCHLUSS VON SIMATIC S7-300 AN IND. ETHERNET UEBER TCP/IP UND UDP, MULTICAST, SEND/RECEIVE MIT UND OHNE RFC1006, FETCH/ WRITE, S7-KOMMUNIKATION(SERVER) PROFINET IO-DEVICE INTEGRIERTER 2-PORT SWITCH ERTEC 200, BG TAUSCH OHNE PG, SNMP DIAGNOSE, INITIALISIERUNG UEBER LAN, 2 X RJ45 ANSCHLUSS FUER LAN MIT 10/100 MBIT/S


 

das soll heißen, der cp kann beides.


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

also Du meinst Ethernet TCP/IP und Profinet I/O? Was wäre hier vorzuziehen?


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21 März 2007)

jawohl, das meine ich. 

am besten du plazierst den cp mal in einen S7 projekt, und spielst damit rum...


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

ich habe das hier gefunden. In dieser Tabelle steht bei CP 343-1 LEAN Profinet *Device* und nicht *Controller*. Kann ich aber trotzdem meine Profinet Koppler ansprechen, sozusagen als Busmaster (anstelle vom Profibus, das ist ja mein Ziel). Ich hoffe, ich nerve nicht zu sehr.
Oli


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21 März 2007)

wenn du controller funktionen haben möchtest, könntest du z.B. den 6GK7343-*1EX21*-0XE0 oder 6GK7343-1*GX21*-0XE0 verwenden.






			
				[URL="https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/bizLogic/bizGotoMLFB.asp?nodeID=&mlfb=6GK7343%2D1EX21%2D0XE0&siteID=DE&lang=de" schrieb:
			
		

> 6GK7343-*1EX21*-0XE0[/url]]SIMATIC NET, CP 343-1 KOMMUNIKATIONSPROZESSOR ZUM ANSCHLUSS VON SIMATIC S7-300 AN IND. ETHERNET UEBER PROFINET-IO CONTROLLER, ISO, TCP/IP UND UDP, S7-KOMM., FETCH/WRITE, SEND/RECEIVE, MIT UND OHNE RFC 1006 DIAGNOSEERWEITERUNGEN, MULTICAST, LADBARE KOMMUNIKATIOSBAUSTEINE, SNMP DIAGNOSE, INITIALISIERUNG UEBER LAN, DHCP, NTP-CPU SYNC, 10/100 MBIT, NUR RJ45 ANSCHLUSS


 


			
				[URL="https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/bizLogic/bizGotoMLFB.asp?nodeID=&mlfb=6GK7343%2D1GX21%2D0XE0&siteID=DE&lang=de" schrieb:
			
		

> 6GK7343-1*GX21*-0XE0[/url] ]SIMATIC NET, CP 343-1 ADVANCED KOMMUNIKATIONSPROZESSOR ZUM ANSCHLUSS VON SIMATIC S7-300 AN IND. ETHERNET UEBER PROFINET-IO CONTROLLER, PROFINET CBA,ISO, TCP/IP UND UDP, S7-KOMM., FETCH/WRITE, SEND/RECEIVE, MIT UND OHNE RFC1006, HTTP MIT JAVA ,MULTICAST, LADBARE KOMMUNIKATIONSBAUSTEINE, HTML DIAGNOSE,FTP CLIENT/SERVER E-MAIL, SNMP, DHCP, NTP-CPU SYNC, 10/100 MBIT, NUR RJ45 ANSCHLUSS


 

im anhang mal die lean doku, in kapitel 6 wird das thema profinet IO behandelt.

hier kannst du dich übrigens zu den jeweiligen CP´s selber schlau machen
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...open=-4760-4759-4716-4707-4706-1-&jumpto=4760


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

> CP 343-1 KOMMUNIKATIONSPROZESSOR ZUM ANSCHLUSS VON SIMATIC S7-300 AN IND. ETHERNET UEBER PROFINET-IO CONTROLLER


irgendwie ist mir das noch unklar, wenn ich das so lese 
Alles was ich benötige, ist (nur) eine CPU (meinetwegen auch mit Anschaltung), mit der ich meine Ethernet, Profinet, oä. Koppler dezentral ansprechen kann.
So wie ich es verstanden habe, geht das mit der CPU 315-2 PN/DP (mehr odfer weniger gut) oder mit der CPU 315-2 DP und mit einem (welchem?) CP.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir das noch begreiflich machen könntet.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## funkdoc (21 März 2007)

hi

ich verstehe nicht ganz die kritik an den PN/DP CPUs. sicher.. sie sind teuer und eigentlich verstehe ich auch nicht warum aber ich bin prinzipiell der ansicht "one cable, all devices".

mit dem relativ günstigem ethernet BUS ist diese ganze adaptiererei bald geschichte. hoff ich

also solltest du die möglichkeit haben, so eine cpu zu humanen preisen zu erkaufen oder ersteigern, rat ich dir sie zu nehmen.


----------



## uncle_tom (21 März 2007)

nur zur Info:

die 315-2 PN/DP hat im vergleich zur 315-2 DP (Vorraussetzung jeweils neuester Ausgabestand) den doppelten Arbeitsspeicher (also 256 kByte anstelle 128 kByte).

Weiterhin sollte man beim Vergleich des LEAN-CP´s zur PN-CPU das Mengengerüst vergleichen. Der LEAN-CP hat z.B. nur 4 Ressourcen für S7-Verbindungen, während die PN-CPU hier 16 Ressourcen zur Verfügung hat.

Siehe hierzu:
Link 1
Link 2


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 März 2007)

Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> an dieser hardwarekombination aus schnittstellenumsetzer und router ist
> mir nicht ganz klar, wie die übertragung eines WinCCflex (z.B.) projektes an ein mpi-tp (z.B.) funktionieren soll, da doch eigentlich das ziel von WinCC über die mpi adresse selektiert wird und das gerät eigentlich kein teilnehmer in diesen bussystem ist.
> wird an dieser stelle eine software, die mit einer "virtuellen" mpi adresse arbeitet und anschließend die wandlung auf tcp/ip macht und WinCC so vorgauckelt das es diesen busteilnehmer erreicht, eingesetzt?



Hallo,

damit die Siemens-Software (STEP7, WinCC, ProTool, SimoCom ...) 
über die NetLink-Geräte kommunzieren kann, wird auf dem PG ein 
Treiber installiert, der sich in die PG/PC-Schnittstelle einklinkt und
dann entsprechend ausgewählt werden kann:







Das ist unabhängig davon, ob lokal, über LAN, Internet oder wie
auch immer auf die S7-Geräte zugegriffen werden soll.

Die Parametrierung der IP-Adressen erfolgt hier:






Der Treiber unterstützt auch Port-Translation, so dass auch mehrere
NetLinks an einem Router (der muss auch Port-Translation können) 
gleichzeitig angesprochen werden können. Fertig sieht das so aus:






Vorteil: Man erreicht die MPI- und PROFIBUS-Geräte direkt, ohne 
Routing von CP über die CPU auf den Bus.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## olitheis (21 März 2007)

@uncle tom und funkdoc,
ich hoffe, ich wiederhole mich nicht zu oft, aber ich muss einfach nochmal nachfragen, da ich das aus der Doku nicht 100%ig rauslesen kann (liegt wohl an mir). mit der CPU315-2PN/DP habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten: einen Profibus DP Master und einen Profinet Controller, mit dem ich I/O Devices wie z.B. die Wago 750-340 Profinet Feldbuskoppler vernetzen kann aber auch über das Internet wie vorher beschrieben Fernweartung betreiben kann.
Noch eine Frage: worin besteht genau der Unterschied bei Profinet I/O und Ethernet TCP/IP. 
Nochmals Danke
Oli


----------



## funkdoc (21 März 2007)

profinet IO benötigst du um mit deinen IO-devices zu kommunizieren.
TCP/IP dient zur adressierung und transfercontrolle im WAN/LAN.

grüsse


----------



## Cliff (21 März 2007)

> Noch eine Frage: worin besteht genau der Unterschied bei Profinet I/O und Ethernet TCP/IP.



Beide benutzen das gleiche Kabel. In einem Kabel kannst Du ProfiNet UND Tcp/IP fahren. Dieses ist auch der Unterschied zu den anderen IP-Busssystemen (z.B. Ethercat).

Hierbei wird PN für die I/O- Kommunikation verwendet und Tcp/IP für alles was in die Kategorie 'Bürokommunikation' fällt.

Bei Tcp/IP ist der Zeitpunkt des Eintreffens der Information beim Empfänger eher Zufall, da alle Sender zeitgleich senden (Unkoordiniert). Dabei kommt es zu 'Kollisionen' und irgendwann ist die Info dann beim Empfänger. 

Bei PN wird ein völlig anderes Protokoll gefahren, welches lediglich das gleiche Kabel verwendet. PN umgeht den Tcp/IP Kram um möglichst 'Echtzeitfähig' zu sein (Standard im  Moment: Soft- Echtzeitfähig).

Um beide Welten gleichzeitig zu nutzen solltest Du zwingend die PN- Switches (Sauteuer!) einsetzen, da diese die PN- Telegramme priorisieren und sich nicht von so einem dummen Windows- Rechner im Netz durcheinanderbringen lassen (Um die Echtzeitfähigkeit sicherzustellen).

Ich habe derzeit eine Anlage mit einer 319-3 PN und ca. 30 SEW- Movidrives in Planung. Hierbei wird PN u.a. für die Regler- Kommunikation verwendet (Kein Motion- Control!).
Weiterhin fahre ich über das gleiche Kabel  die OP- Kommunikation, sowie die Fernwartung via managebarem Switch und VLAN.

Die ersten Versuche (Auf dem Schreibtisch) begeistern:
- In der Anwendung super- einfach
- Keine aufwendige DP- Fehlersuche nach verdrehten Steckern o.
  nicht aufgelegter Schirmung
- Update- Rate der SEW- Daten 4ms!

Ich hoffe das nicht wieder der dicke Pferdefuss hinterherkommt, da ja Siemens- Komponenten mit im Spiel sind ;-)

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Anton (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine CPU 315-2PN/DP ,die schon laut dem Konfigurationsprozess im KW konfiguration angelegt und ich will die neu Konfiguration durch den Ladenbefehl auf der Funktionleiste in den IO Controller laden .Aber eine Fehlermeldung "Online:Es kann kein weiterer  aktiver Partner gefunden werden "taucht auf.
PS:alle LEDS blinken 

Danke im Voraus


----------

